#ubuntu-au 2011-07-19
<sagaci> head_victim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCommunityWeek - 22th July, Session 17.
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-20
<sagaci> got a package I bought from from the canonical store today :>
<hot_wheelz> hi guys
<hot_wheelz> how are we all?
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-21
<head_victim> sagaci: I've been lurking in the classroom channel for the whole event, it's all going to be pretty relevant - the communiuty week thing
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> pleia's was pretty good, confirmed a few things about LUGs, etc. I'm trying to hassle HUMBUG into organising something for SFD so I can join up a UAU event with it
<gorilla> head_victim: I'm trying to find out if LUV is doing anything for SFD... but I won't be volunteering to help out with it.. feel jaded after the last event.
<head_victim> gorilla: ah really? Thats a bummer, the Melbourne team got made mention on the SFD mailing list as one of the top 3 events last year.
<head_victim> To my knowledge Brisbane has never done anything for SFD though :/
<head_victim> If people start getting anything concrete in the planning stage I'm willing to submit a request for some schwag to help out. I just need plenty of notice as the wheels of support turn slowly.
<gorilla> head_victim: Don't get me wrong.. It was a great event just took a lot out of me.. one of the first to arrive at the beginning of the day, last to leave and was stuck out the front talking to the public and handing out flyers.. got away for about 10 minutes for lunch.
<head_victim> gorilla: ah sounds like a busy day. I found at the lca table it was good to make sure there was enough people that no one had to do more than a couple of hours each, obviously more if they wanted.
<gorilla> I agree with that :-)
<head_victim> Easier to organise too many people than not enough
<gorilla> and better off doing so as there will be a few that can't make it or don't turn up.
<head_victim> Yep :)
<sagaci> gorilla, keeps you busy
<gorilla> sagaci: sorry.. what does?
<sagaci> gorilla, SFD activities
<gorilla> sagaci: True. As long as you get something out of it at a personal level or professionally then it's all good, if not.. I have better things to do with my time.
<sagaci> yep
<hot_wheelz> hi
<hot_wheelz> head_victim Are you here?
<hot_wheelz> guess not
<head_victim> Yeah just walked back in the door
<hot_wheelz> head_victim,  oh hi
<head_victim> How goes hot_wheelz 
<hot_wheelz> have you noticed a change in colour\theme
<hot_wheelz> to silver
<hot_wheelz> my  terminal is now white
<hot_wheelz> I have not changed a thing i thought it may have been caused by an update
<hot_wheelz> no change for you?
<head_victim> I don't have a current version of Ubuntu anywhere sorry, this computer runs Lubuntu and my main PC is running 10.04
<hot_wheelz> it only seems recent
<hot_wheelz> strange
<hot_wheelz> ok thanks
<head_victim> Sorry I couldn't help more
<sagaci> head_victim, hi, when you've got time can you have a look around at https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-en-au, just updated info to comply with https://help.launchpad.net/Translations/LaunchpadTranslators#StartingTeam so should be ready to go. Using the #ubuntu-au channel as a support option, not so sure if that's right since it's a launchpad translations team..?
<head_victim> sagaci & jaddi27 glad you're both here
<jaddi27> yep, here now
<head_victim> Quick translation catch up, play list, playlist or play-list? Plug in, plugin or plug-in. Etc?
<jaddi27> as long as my computer does not crash again
<head_victim> sagaci: checking now
<jaddi27> i think playlist, plugin
<sagaci> ^ same
<jaddi27> because that is what people would be used to now
<head_victim> sagaci: using here as support is fine in my opinion
<head_victim> Yeah that's what I was thinking but the enGB wiki seemed to suggest the hyphen.
<sagaci> subjective though, I'd prefer a gnome login screen to say Log in:, whereas on the terminal, i'd prefer login :/
<head_victim> sagaci: on the launchpad page maybe a link to the enGB wiki that we also use a fair bit?
<jaddi27> the enGB wiki suggests a few things that I don't entirely agree with
<head_victim> Yeah hence why I was gauging opinions. I was about to go and do amarok but stumbled across playlist
<sagaci> but then again, my preferences aren't translationable-changers :)
<jaddi27> head_victim, are you doing oneiric translations?
<head_victim> jaddi27: I flail between oneiric and natty :/
<jaddi27> ok
<head_victim> We should be in oneiric
<jaddi27> I just remember finishing amarok, so was wondering which one you were doing
<sagaci> oneiric is default, so I just do whatever is the focus
<jaddi27> sagaci said natty is focus, so I have been doing it
<sagaci> it changed like, not long ago
<jaddi27> yes, i see now
<jaddi27> I will change then as well
<jaddi27> natty was looking good - only 105000 to go
<head_victim> I actually had a good session the other day after work and got through just over 1k
<jaddi27> oneiric looks a bit worse after that
<head_victim> Yeah unfortunately there will be some string changes but that's to be expected
<sagaci> I did subversion in about an hour, 1700 strings or so
<sagaci> two big packages in oneiric gcc-4.5 and gcc-4.6, going to ask somewhere which one, if either will be used, since both have 7000-8000 strings, don't want to duplicate/waste effort doing either
<head_victim> sagaci: the launchpad team looks good, fire away the email I'd say
<head_victim> I'd ask in Ubuntu+1 or -dev
<jaddi27> sagaci, I am happy to do one of the gcc packages
<sagaci> i'll try in ubuntu+1
<jaddi27> head_victim, congratulations on entering the Translations top contributor list https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+topcontributors
<head_victim> Me?
<head_victim> HAH so it is
<head_victim> We will run out of strings at this rate ;)
<sagaci> LOL
<head_victim> All 3 of us in the top 20
<jaddi27> yes, looks like enAU should be done soon
<head_victim> I was tempted to suggest a move to the suggest/approve option just so we can have 2 eyes for quality control.
<head_victim> But figured that could wait until we're a LOT closer 
<jaddi27> yes, that is probably a good idea
<jaddi27> it would take a while to re-check 8000 strings 
<sagaci> I think with all kinds of software, there will be minor bugs and as with translations - especially with the amount of strings out there, we will have minor mistakes too
<head_victim> Yeah hence why I"m hesitant to suggest it until we're "caught up"
<head_victim> Because once we're caught up we can still maintain the effort but imrpove the quality.
<head_victim> It won't change the workload much really.
<sagaci> I'm not saying it's an excuse but I think we should wait until the bulk of it is done, download base packs, scan for the top strings, change, etc... and then have a suggest/approve policy when the strings are on a "we do them as they're created" basis
<head_victim> Oh yeah, definitely wait until we're caught up and then change focus to more quality over quantity.
<head_victim> Not to say it's not quality now but you can always improve.
<sagaci> yep, I had to redo a few strings that I marked as color, etc.. but anyway. most of it will be fixed after we manually fix the strings that should've been changed
<head_victim> Yep, we should also encourage bug reports about the strings amongst the loco. But again, I was holding off until we're "closer"
<sagaci> bug reports on the translated strings, or the originals
<head_victim> Both, if users are using the AU locale it will be on the strings but we also find them on the original strings
<sagaci> not sure if we're on the right track but original strings, yes.. but translated strings, wouldn't you just email/ask in IRC about the specific string?
<head_victim> Yes and no, if no one is around and people don't know how to translate themselves filing a bug is pretty easy. But then again fixing it is probably just as easy.
<jaddi27> a quick check, that I think I might have done before: email or e-mail?
<jaddi27> I think email
<head_victim> ANyone up for some wiki work? Maybe we should start to maintain a list on the AU Translation wiki 
<head_victim> I just know I spend ages grepping logs to try and remember these sorts of things ;)
<sagaci> jaddi27, g-mail?
<jaddi27> so is it gmail or g-mail?
<sagaci> sorry, was being kinda sarcastic with g-mail
<jaddi27> head_victim, Maybe we could copy the enGB list and modify it to suit us
<jaddi27> sagaci, yes, I realise that
<head_victim> jaddi27: that sounds perfect
<head_victim> Definitely worth shooting the translation team members an email as well so we can utilise the minds of those who have translatated for much longer than ourselves
<jaddi27> have either of you seen the greasemonkey script for enGB translations?
<sagaci> head_victim, did your xchat translation get imported/approved?
<head_victim> sagaci: no response, moving on to the team leader of translations now though
<sagaci> nope
<jaddi27> the script basically uses that wiki list to detect matches in the strings to suggest translations
<sagaci> actually, yes I have
<jaddi27> it is quite useful to help you not miss things
<sagaci> I use chrome
<jaddi27> i could modify it to suit enAU
<sagaci> -ium
<head_victim> I use firefox and switch on the dictionary for single line input boxes
<head_victim> So anything suspect comes up with a red squiggly line under it ;)
<jaddi27> yes, I use a combination of the dictionary and the script
<jaddi27> because the script gives reminders for things such as Trash
<jaddi27> which it suggests should be Deleted Items
<jaddi27> though we are using Rubbish Bin, I think
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> Rubbish Bin is the enGB preferred
<jaddi27> ok, I guess that needs to be changed in the script
<sagaci> enAU should be Tip
<jaddi27> yes
<sagaci> chuck it in the Tip
<jaddi27> that would raise a few eyebrows
<sagaci> stay classy, ubuntu
<sagaci> head_victim, does it look like lubuntu will be official deriv for 11.10?
<head_victim> It already is, just awating hardware upgrades on Canonical to host it
<sagaci> ah nice
<sagaci> nice of them to do that
<head_victim> Yeah there are some people doing some really hard work to make that happen. There's only really 2 main devs for the whole project and one of them has only joined in the last 6 months.
<sagaci> also, unless anyone else wants to get it going, I'd like to send the email out for the ubuntu global jam in early August, since it isn't until early September
<head_victim> sagaci: sounds good, if you had the time to organise one that would be great. I'd just reinvent the UGJ page on the wiki project page for it and create the event on loco.u.c and you're done
<head_victim> If I'm not working I'll definitely be around.
<sagaci> it's either friday, sat, or sun, so I'm guessing saturday afternoon like last time or gauge interest on the mailing list?
<head_victim> Would be nice to convince someone else to set up another UGJ as well so it's a bit more varied as well. I think there's a lot of interest in bugs but no one able to lead that.
<head_victim> sagaci: basically, if you're going to run it do it whenever suits you best. If you are available for multiple time slots and want to try and maximise attendence then set up a doodle vote for it is the way we've done it in the past.
<sagaci> even though I didn't initially really flow with it, a documentation jam wouldn't be too bad, looking at software, creating fixes for documentation, writing documentation for software with lack of docs, more of a define packages and then come together to hone in on them
<head_victim> Yeah if you've pre organised what you're going to work on that would work well
<sagaci> or an ubuntu-au artwork/brochure/poster jam
<head_victim> Yep, or install jam
<head_victim> There's heaps to choose from
<head_victim> Install jam is generally an in person thing though but can still work online.
<jaddi27> I will be off now. Let me know if I can help out with any of the UGJ organisation or running at all
<head_victim> jaddi27: good night mate, keep up the good work.
<sagaci> run a translations jam where you have to set yourself as suggestion mode, then time it for a few hours and collate string scores at end of day/launchpad-update-time, remove 30 strings per error
<sagaci> aka Creating Unnessary Work Jam
<sagaci> s/Unnessary/Unnecessary
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-22
<head_victim> sagaci: I'll see if I can stay up long enough for the talk tonight in -classroom
<head_victim> It's a 50/50 but either way I'll be able to read back tomorrow morning.
<sagaci> head_victim: unless i've got question, it's hard to stay up/get up for a class that's generally one or two people in a one-way conversation
<head_victim> Yeah I want to see what's said, I may have a question
<sagaci> yeah
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-23
<sagaci> head_victim, much easier to download the .po's and do it manually after we've completed most of the string sets, you'll realise. Since we'll be only changing a couple of words, whereas if we try to do it now, we'd have to fill in the msgstr manually ====== pain
<head_victim> Yeah good idea. 
<sagaci> head_victim, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/165749
<head_victim> sagaci: cool I subbed to it
<head_victim> Good effort with that project btw
<sagaci> head_victim, is the ubuntu-au logo available somewhere as an .svg?
<head_victim> sagaci: should be I'll just find it
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Archives/Logo
<sagaci> righteo thanks
<sagaci> also is the approval wiki page in a 'freeze' at the moment?
<head_victim> Depends, completely reorganising or just adding more information? I can probably ask if it's acceptable to change a few little bits.
<sagaci> i guess it's been a while since you've sent the request in.. I was going to add a link to the minutes/log of the discussion to participate in the UGJ
<head_victim> Ah yeah, that wouldn't be an issue, you're just adding supporting evidence as opposed to changing the content
<sagaci> yeah, I just wasn
<sagaci> 't sure if there was a soft freeze or something
<head_victim> Yeah that's cool, it's probably a good idea to run changes past anyway so if anything is asked about I can be sure what's happened.
#ubuntu-au 2011-07-24
<redvil> anyone here know a new ppa for chromium?
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-15
<gggs> hrm
<gggs> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com quantal/main Sources 503  Service unavailable [IP: 2001:388:30bc:cafe::beef 80]
<jea> ah, a proper error message at last
<jea> however, this is a bit different to previous, i think
<jea> because mirror.aarnet has been down for the past few days for some reason
<gggs> you're right: "The AARNet Mirror is down for maintenance
<gggs> We apologise for the outage, the Mirror's filer is receiving a talking to. We'll be back as soon as we can be. "
<jea> I haven't heard any reason for it, so I can only hope it will be up again very soon
<gggs> odd for something as big as aarnet to be down. I was getting 'untrusted source' warnings from aptitude, turns out I'm missing my primary mirror
<jea> yeah, it is unusual. don't think i have seen it happen before
<gggs> neither have I, I could change my apt sources but I think I'll just wait
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-16
<jared> jea: package enroute
<jea> jared: yes, that was a good email to receive. nice to know that they have received the request, and acted on it
<jared> jea: I was just worried I'd sent it to the wrong place. 
<jea> ah, true
<jea> looks like it was done correctly :)
<jared> jea: yep, if you can let me know when it arrives that would be great.
<jea> ok, will do
<jared> I have to head into uni now so I'll catch you later.
<jea> ok. enjoy yourself at uni
#ubuntu-au 2013-07-21
<jea> Well I don't think that meeting happened
<ikt> haha
<ikt> jea: aww I'm 2 hours late
<ikt> gg
#ubuntu-au 2014-07-17
<taraduffy> Hi folks.   Can anyone advise me what the 'best' laptop for less than $1000 will run 14.04 smoothly; thank you :-)
<taraduffy> Sorry: should have said: "new laptop".  And, I guess, what has a good chance to run it OK.
<jea> I used to have Ubuntu on a Toshiba laptop, and it worked pretty well. I haven't looked at laptops recently though, so I can't say what things currently are good unfortunately
#ubuntu-au 2015-07-17
<jellyware> hey guys
#ubuntu-au 2015-07-19
<clausen> can anyone recommend a good company to buy linux distro DVDs from inside Australia?
#ubuntu-au 2017-07-21
<rmwb> how would one request a refresh of the AARNET archive mirror?
<rmwb> nearly all the Australian mirrors seem to be a bit behind... https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<rmwb> thank you, mysterious sysadmin ;)
